# Not interested in guppies



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

My 2 little red bellies "Frankenstein" and "Wolfman" seem to be more interested in eating one another than the 15 or so guppies thay have living with them. Is that too many guppies in there and it is confusing them? Just looking for opinions as to why my P's wont eat the guppies, thanks.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Maybe your RBs are too big for guppies. My caribe and rb doesnt go after small meals anymore. They want meaty food. Another reason this could be happeing is because you only have 2 piranhas. The general rule is that you need more than 2 piranha in a tank because if you dont then they will fight to the death for a dominant position. so etheir have 1 or 2+


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

Yup, I agree with that: "1 or 2+"

But for Pygos, get 2+, the more they are, the more aggressive they become during feeding.

They are not aggresive when alone.....


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Cool, thanks. The only problem i can forsee then is that i am raising them in a 10 gallon untill my 75 has cycled. Will 3 red bellies be ok in a 10 gallon for a month?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

what size are the rb?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

pamonster said:


> Cool, thanks. The only problem i can forsee then is that i am raising them in a 10 gallon untill my 75 has cycled. Will 3 red bellies be ok in a 10 gallon for a month?


cycle faster.. toss some goldfish in there...you should have waited to buy them when your tank was cycled...IMO a 10 gallon tank is to small for any piranhas unless they are dime sized..


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

My P's are under an inch, their tiny. Some of the guppies are longer than them.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i think u could keep 3 in there for a lil while as long as u kept them all well fed


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Thanks. Ya, i dont plan on keeping them in there for long, only about 20 days or so, and from what I've read they wont be that much bigger. Thanks again


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I never had much luck with guppies either. Always wound up with breeders.

Moved to Feeding Discussion.


----------



## GIR (May 17, 2003)

If the guppies are bigger than your RBP, then your RBP may only be able to nip at the fins and not actually take any bites out of the guppies. Don't worry, this will change once your RBP get bigger.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

GIR said:


> If the guppies are bigger than your RBP, then your RBP may only be able to nip at the fins and not actually take any bites out of the guppies. Don't worry, this will change once your RBP get bigger.


 that is true or u can cut the guppies in half


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

u have guppies bigger than your piranhas? haha big ass guppies?

i have lots of guppies in my P tanks, they let the guppies breed and eat the babies, i dunno if they agreed to that or not, but they dont eat the pregnant fat females, just the guppy newborns


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Definetly get another fish when your new tank cycles. I lost a red this weekend because I only had 2. I had been keeping my eye on them, and everything seemed fine. then, I woke up one morning and the bigger one had been halfway eaten. Definetly get another one.


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2003)

Another trick to do so they will eat guppies when the p's are that small is I will pinch some of the gupy's tail off or pinch right at the base of the tail... It will of course make the guppy have that injured swim look and slow them down enough that once the small p's get a taste of that a couple of times the rest is history for the gupys...

Fang


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i use to cut the tails off of the BIG goldfish that i raised for my old oscars so that they could catch them...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

They have started to eat them now, but when my friends are over and want to see some carnage ill pull a guppy out and knock it out by flicking its head. It slowly comes to and swims all crazy like, the P's go crazy when they see that. Ill have to try the tail cut next time, thanks.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

GIR said:


> If the guppies are bigger than your RBP, then your RBP may only be able to nip at the fins and not actually take any bites out of the guppies. Don't worry, this will change once your RBP get bigger.


True...and cycle your tank fast...they will be less skittish in your bigger tank...!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I am actually putting the larger tank on hold for another 12 days. I am moving and it will be much easier to wait till i am moved. There would be no way i could move a tank over 20 gallons with any water in it. I know my P's arnt going to be happy, but it's the best i can do for them now.


----------



## blueinfinity (Jul 6, 2003)

jsut bucket up a lot of the water from your tank. as well as plants and rocks. if the big tank is allready cycled

then when home use half old water half new. should help it cycle a lot faster. instead of starting over


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

my piranhas wont touch feeders


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah, i want to bring already cycled water into my new tank, but i only have 1 bucket, lol. I think what i am going to do us get water from my friends 90 gallon oscar tank. I used his water to get the rest of my tanks started and it has always worked great.


----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

I just moved my (3) 2" RBP to their 75g yesterday. (they were in a 30g) They love it soooo much








To cycle my tank I put about 14 Rosie reds in their, some gravel from my cycled tank, and some water from my cycled tank. It took just over a week to cycle. Oh yeah...I also added this stuff from "Tank Buddies" (I think that's the name) it's supposed to add bacteria and make the water safe imediately. (So it says, I wouldn't totally believe that though)

They ate one of the rosies yesterday also....their first feeder


----------

